# Climber killed in Hilo



## CacaoBoy (Oct 19, 2018)

There is not much in the way of details being reported:

A man died in a tree-cutting accident Thursday, the Hawaii Fire Department reported.

Fire crews arrived at 5:20 p.m. at 277 Kaiulani Street in Hilo where the found an unresponsive 46-year-old man suspended with cables approximately 30 feet above the ground.

According to witnesses, the victim was cutting the tree before it struck him. He was pronounced dead at the scene.

The private property where the accident happened is overgrown with vegetation and trees.​
http://www.staradvertiser.com/2018/10/19/breaking-news/hilo-man-dies-in-tree-cutting-accident/


----------

